
Venezuela's crypto-currency: salvation or scam? - fraqed
https://www.economist.com/news/americas/21738948-petro-probably-scam-better-designed-crypto-currency-could-work-venezuelas
======
Mononokay
The answer to that's quite simple: obviously a scam, but one that could
benefit citizens if everything goes well.

Honestly, tying it to oil is something interesting, albeit I think they're
doing it wrong. Ideally, they should tie it to something like the value of a
microlitre of oil, and mint a coin for every new microlitre they get.
Something similar to how currencies, for the most part, used to work.

